# Platz 1 in den Kino-Charts: Dieser Horror-Clown schockt Marvel



## TenBoe (9. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Platz 1 in den Kino-Charts: Dieser Horror-Clown schockt Marvel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Platz 1 in den Kino-Charts: Dieser Horror-Clown schockt Marvel*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## StarFox86 (9. Dezember 2022)

Killerclowns ohje. Ich ruf mal schnell Sam Winchester (Supernatural) der wird sich freuen. Sam: Dean (DarkAngel) wir haben Arbeit. Dean: Hätte ich doch lieber bei Gilmore Girls Jareds Platz eingenommen. 

Hauptsache düster. Am Besten man macht mal Film mit dem Tod selbst. "Reaper". Horror geht immer.
Müsste es nicht  *tausendstel*  heissen? 

10 % von 250 Mio wären 25 Mio, 
1 % (hundertstel) 2,5 Mio & 
0,1 % (Promille /tausendstel) 250.000?


----------



## MaxVanDamme (9. Dezember 2022)

Dann steh Teil 3 ja nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2022)

Hmm... Dass Wakanda Forever SO weit hinter seinen internationalen Boxoffice-Möglichkeiten bleibt überrascht mich sehr. Dabei war der Start doch ordentlich. Hatte eigentlich erwartet dass er sich der Milliarden-Grenze nähert.

Scheinen sich wohl doch langsam leichte Marvel-Ermüdungserscheinungen abzuzeichnen.


----------



## andrethegiant77 (10. Dezember 2022)

Marvel ist doch schon seit dem Kauf durch disney mit seiner prime durch. seitdem kommt auch nur noch rotz


----------



## masto-don (10. Dezember 2022)

also ist der streifen nur wegen tiktok so erfolgreich. ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## kurosawa (11. Dezember 2022)

StarFox86 schrieb:


> Killerclowns ohje. Ich ruf mal schnell Sam Winchester (Supernatural) der wird sich freuen. Sam: Dean (DarkAngel) wir haben Arbeit. Dean: Hätte ich doch lieber bei Gilmore Girls Jareds Platz eingenommen.
> 
> Hauptsache düster. Am Besten man macht mal Film mit dem Tod selbst. "Reaper". Horror geht immer.
> Müsste es nicht  *tausendstel*  heissen?
> ...


...am besten mal anschauen. vermutlich bleiben dir deine worte dann im hals stecken. stephen king nannte terrifier 2 einen old school slasher. recht hat er. story ist zwar nicht erwähnenswert, das schauspiel, abgesehen von Art, durchschnitt, aber die splatter effekte sind handgemacht und erstklassig. solche filme wurden damals unter der ladentheke angeboten. auf jeden fall nicht für empfindliche mägen..


----------



## Holzkerbe (11. Dezember 2022)

Hab dazu vor ein paar Wochen nen Trailer gesehen. Kann mir genauso gestohlen bleiben wie TIkTok (kotz). Und Gore Porn wie dieser Film ist einfach nur abartig. Spätestens mit Hostel anno 2005 hab ich solch einer Grütze abgeschworen.


----------



## Chemenu (11. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir gestern aus Interesse den ersten Teil angesehen. Ganz ok, leider leidet der Film wie die meisten Horrorfilme am dummen Verhalten der Charaktere. Ich frag mich ob es wirklich so schwer ist ein Drehbuch zu schreiben in dem die Charaktere nicht dümmer sind als eine schimmlige Scheibe Toastbrot.


----------



## Zebey2000 (12. Dezember 2022)

Guten so! Der Film ist eine gelungene Mischung aus Horror, Comedy und Splatter. Den Marvel Scheiss will doch langsam niemand mehr sehen


----------



## auri6 (13. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Dass Wakanda Forever SO weit hinter seinen internationalen Boxoffice-Möglichkeiten bleibt überrascht mich sehr. Dabei war der Start doch ordentlich. Hatte eigentlich erwartet dass er sich der Milliarden-Grenze nähert.
> 
> Scheinen sich wohl doch langsam leichte Marvel-Ermüdungserscheinungen abzuzeichnen.



Das siehst du aber falsch, die Filme laufen einfach nicht mehr in China und Russland. 
Da fehlen dann mal locker 200-300 Millionen USD


Zebey2000 schrieb:


> Guten so! Der Film ist eine gelungene Mischung aus Horror, Comedy und Splatter. Den Marvel Scheiss will doch langsam niemand mehr sehen



Stimmt, in Deutschland nur 1,3 Millionen Besucher. 

Von will keiner mehr sehen, kann da wohl keine Rede sein.


Zebey2000 schrieb:


> Guten so! Der Film ist eine gelungene Mischung aus Horror, Comedy und Splatter.



Also Marvel Filme sind Scheisse, aber dieser Horror Film hier nicht ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2022)

auri6 schrieb:


> Das siehst du aber falsch, die Filme laufen einfach nicht mehr in China und Russland.
> Da fehlen dann mal locker 200-300 Millionen USD


Um mal die Zahlen von* Black Panther *zum Vergleich zu nehmen:

Einspielergebnis China - 105 Mio.*
Einspielergebnis Russland -  19 (!) Mio.*

Ergebnis nach Adam Riese gerade mal 124 Mio. Euro. Von wegen 200 - 300. 
Den meisten Umsatz hat der erste Film im eigenen Land gemacht, über 700 Mio*.

Und wo steht *Wakanda Forever* vor allem im eigenen Land? Aktuell bei - ACHTUNG!!! - 409 Mio*.
Sprich: Das Ergebnis von BP hat sich hier fast halbiert.
Also hätten die Umsätze aus China und Russland kaum was bewirkt.

Und damit unterstreiche ich meine These dass das Publikum so langsam Marvel-müde wird.
Kein Film von Phase 4 hat die Milliardengrenze durchbrochen. Keiner. Wobei, nein Moment, doch,
einer hat es geschafft: *Spider-Man - No Way Home*. Und das pikante Detail dabei ist:
Es war eine Sony-Produktion. 

Spidey war die einzige Figur die noch genug Anziehungskraft hatte, ach was rede ich von "hatte", sie hat sich astronomisch gesteigert. Solch einen Gesamtumsatz hat es seit *Endgame* nicht mehr gegeben.

Ich persönlich verfolge zwar weiterhin die Filme - nur eben nicht im Kino -, aber Phase 4 war insgesamt ähnlich mäßig bis schwach wie Phase eins. Abwarten was Ant-Man zum Abschluss abzuliefern weiss.

* Offizielle Zahlen von Boxofficemojo.com


----------



## auri6 (14. Dezember 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Um mal die Zahlen von* Black Panther *zum Vergleich zu nehmen:
> 
> Einspielergebnis China - 105 Mio.*
> Einspielergebnis Russland -  19 (!) Mio.*
> ...


Bei Black Panther Wakanda Forever fehlt natürlich auch die Zugkraft vom sehr charismatischen Chadwick Bosman als Black Panther DARSTELLER 

und

du vergisst bei deiner "These" aber dass alles vor Corona war. 
Es hat sich seitdem vieles geändert und einige werden unter anderem deswegen nicht mehr ins Kino gehen. 
Dazu kommt natürlich noch der "Geiz" von vielen, kein Geld mehr ausgeben zu wollen.

Aber alles gut, du hast ja Deine Meinung. Es kann ja durchaus so sein. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Marvel Fan und fand Phase 4 auch etwas schwächer, was allerdings nach dem Riesenspektakel und Erfolg bis dahin auch kein Wunder ist. Ich meine das war sehr schwer zu toppen.

Bin daher sehr auf Phase 5 und Phase 6 gespannt, dort soll ja wieder deutlich mehr ein großes Ganzes entstehen.


----------

